# Zebronics Bijli 2 Discussion



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2011)

Zebronics recently launched their new Gaming Cabinet i.e a revised model of Bijli with a new avatar, *BIJLI-2*. It has almost all high end features, making it a perfect Gaming Cabinet. It has quite superb looks with Delta Side panel and Hexa Cone Top panel. It also features Front panel USB-3 options for faster data transfers along with good cooling facilities.

Have a look:
*img856.imageshack.us/img856/1927/bijli2b.jpg


*SPECIFICATIONS:*


*Case Dimension*
 	                | 	
190x430x450 mm (WxDxH)
*Motherboard Configuration*
 	| 	
ATX, MATX, etc
*Drive configuration*
 	        | 	
CD/DVD-Drive : 3 x 5.25", HDD : 4 x 3.5"
*Optional Cooling Fans*
 	| 	
1x120mmFront Blue LED, 1x120mm Top Blue LED, 1x120mm Side Blue LED, 1x120mm Rear (Non LED)
*Expansion Slots and Ports*
 	| 	
PCI Expansion SLOT: 7
*Front Panel Control*
 	        | 	
Power switch, Reset switch, Power LED, HDD LED, USB 2.0 x 2, USB 3.0 x 2, Mic In and Audio Out, etc
*Materials*
 	                        | 	
Heavy-duty steel chassis
*Side Panel*
 	                        | 	
Delta side panel
*Tool Free*
 	                        | 	
Yes
*Net Weight*
 	                | 	
NA
*Color*
 	                        | 	
Black
*Power Supply*
 	                | 	
Optional
*Additional Features*
 	        | 	
Delta side panel, AirTake Front Panel and Hexacone Top Panel
*img714.imageshack.us/img714/7527/bijli2woprice.jpg



*I am subscribed to Zebronics newsletter so i receive all the latest info about the new products they launch. Recently they mailed me this pic of Bijli-2 mentioning its price: *
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/6702/bijli2.jpg


*PROS:*
Superb Looks
Great Airflow 
Front USB-3 Ports 
Bottom Mount PSU option 
Tool Free Drive installation 

*CONS:*
Front (LED Area) Looks are quite similar to Zebronics Bijli. 
Price is quite high  (but googling reveals that Zebronics Bijli-2 will retail for around 4.2k). 
Needs a proper review


Video:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc1nS1rt87E


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Any online stores to buy it?


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2011)

It will take a month to be widely available IMO.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks quite good , if only the pricing was a bit more tempting


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good but price is on the higher side


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yup, for a brand like Zebronics price should be lower, else one would opt for NZXT and CM for the same price.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont think Zebronics can demand such a price premium 

Also hope the original Bilji isnot discontinued


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 7, 2011)

whats the price and where is PSU space top or bottom....

it is much better than the Bijli....... it will be hot cake if pices are compititive with Gamaa


----------



## funskar (Oct 7, 2011)

Y people will go for this cabby at 4.7k..
Zebronics don't deserve this price..
people will take cm-nzxt-thermaltake

It is like taking zebronic  psu for 4k rathert dan seasonic


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2011)

@ thettechfreak, 
IMO they wont discontinue Bijli any sooner. Its their 1st gaming cabinet (Which they believe ). 

@ sumesara, 
All your queries are answered in the 3rd pic itself. 
Price is ~4.5k, PSU is Bottom Mounted. And it will take a long time for Bijli-2's price to come around that of GAMMA. 
Even at 3k it will be a hot seller and can actually compete with high end NZXT and CM cabinets with Front USB-3 support.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 7, 2011)

^^but what to do brother zebronics is zebronics and NZXT is NZXT.It is difficult for zeb to match NZXT.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 7, 2011)

well sorry pics ae blocked in my cafeteria Pc which are kept to surf net, so could see it.....

i hope this cbby comes smoething around Rs 2500/- fo mas acceptance...


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2011)

That will be a great deal then. It will be the best Case for Budget Gamers. 
Lets see what happens. How much the prices fall.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's official info page
Video
and 4.2k approx price link

but the price they are asking for it is just too much - if they can bring it down to ~3k then it would be more appropriate


----------



## Revolution (Oct 12, 2011)

Yea.3K would be more appropriate.
BTW,does it have any dust filter ?.....


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 16, 2011)

Doesn't seem to have any. All the specs will be clear once its widely available.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 16, 2011)

The front looks too phat for my taste.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

Will be a good case for 3k or less, but at that price its close to the territory of HAF912 Advanced or CM Storm case.


----------



## virajk (Oct 16, 2011)

Price is way to high, 3k would have been better !


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2011)

Zebronics Invader is the best case they have.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ Yes, somewhat correct. 
If they launch a new revised model of Invader with front USB-3 header it will be a very good option too. 
But AFAIK Invader costs around 4k-5k.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 16, 2011)

Even 3k is more.. Gamma will be more affordable and will be a clear winner if prices are more than 3k.....  2.5k is good..

Also I have seen marketing for this Bijli 2 has stared I saw in a Tech forum the add for this cabby..  But not available in the shops yet...


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think there's any single USB3 cabby available on the market around ~2.5k which also comes with 4x LED 120mm fan per-installed - so considering the features and bundle 3/3.2k will be just fine


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

what to do after buying it : take a lack perma-marker and erase that "bijli 2" sign on the top.

WARNING!!! specmanship detected :
1. hexacone top panel : i have no idea how it affects everything else. does it provide liquid cooling or help in overclocking? no? useless.
2. delta side panel : does it help increase the temperature delta? or provide more airflow at crucial times? no.
3. airtake front panel : come on!!! ye to bas jaali lagi hai (its just a wire mesh)

but if zeb takes care in pricing, they could have a hit on thier hands


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2011)

those are just some take buzzword ( jargon ) they are using to justify the high price tag


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

Just advertising gimmik. If it even come close to territory of haf series its a fail but better pricing might make it a winner.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 18, 2011)

if u are saying zebronics doesnt deserve such premium tell me why circle blackhawk is 6400?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

aby geek said:


> if u are saying zebronics doesnt deserve such premium tell me why circle blackhawk is 6400?



And you tell me why no one purchases this cabby.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 18, 2011)

Let me know if you guys want me to evaluate the case.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 18, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Let me know if you guys want me to evaluate the case.




Are you going to review it.... Then yes please go ahead we need to know about airflow, teps, build quality, VFM etc...


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Let me know if you guys want me to evaluate the case.


I do, looks interesting, I want to see how well the USB 3.0 ports and cables are designed and implemented.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 18, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Let me know if you guys want me to evaluate the case.



Go ahead!!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Let me know if you guys want me to evaluate the case.



Pls review the Invader.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Let me know if you guys want me to evaluate the case.



another vote from me


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes sorcerer review this case. Let us see if its worth the money its asking or not.


----------



## maheshn (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello

I purchased the Bijli 2 in Chennai a couple of days ago.

A brief first impression:
Pros:
Cabinet fit-and-finish is excellent. 
Front USB3 ports
Toolless installation - hard drive bays, optical drive bays and expansion cards
Bottom mount PSU with about 1cm gap between the PSU and the bottom of the cabinet.

Cons:
USB3 ports rely on 2 numbers of *normal* usb A cables, which have to be routed out the back either through a slot or through the holes provided for water cooling (Since I don't use water cooling i used the watercooling holes).
The clips which are meant to retain expansion cards are very fragile and unless one is very careful they will break off easily.
SMPS bundled with it is Zebronics Gold, it does have only one 4-pin power connector for the CPU which means one cannot use eg Intel DP55KG board with this PSU straightaway (as it requires 2 4-pin connectors). Also it doesn't have any power connector for graphics cards. (But I suppose one could always get a better PSU).

Cost was 4050/- (at wholesale rate according to the dealer).

Edit: I got it up and running with a basic config and thought you would like to see the basic case temps:

CPU
Intel Core i3 2100  @ 3.10GHz	35 °C
Chipset
Intel Corporation DH61WW (LGA1155 CPU 1)	29 °C
HDD
244GB Seagate ST9250315AS ATA Device (SATA)	27 °C

(This is after about 1hr of moderate use with some idling in between)
(Temps as shown by Speccy software).
(I installed 1 extra exhaust fan at the top).

In reply to the last post, the front grill is very rigid and doesn't flex even if one leans on it... but material is unknown. The drive trays are chrome plated but the base material may be tin for all we know... 

Also the drive trays allow to mount 2.5" devices without any adapter. Currently I'm running a 2.5" Seagate drive as the only drive in the setup.

(Will install a proper graphics card and test again).


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Congrats and Thanks for the review 

Can we install expansion cards using screws as the clips are very fragile ?

I think if someone don't OPT for the PSU then he can get Rs. 400-500 off which makes this one around ~3.5k and a few months later the price will reduce further


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice small review!!



> SMPS bundled with it is Zebronics Gold



That's a piece of crap.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 26, 2011)

So, this cabinet w/o SMPS at 3.5k is a good choice. Just hope prices come down further to 3k or 2.5k soon. 

But a full Review will be a great.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

It will take some time. Some1 already has that case and its going to take some time. Sadly, in a country with so many review sources most of the guys circulate 1 media sample around, out of which most of the review guys send it in a very bad condition and even with some packaging/accessories being 'misplaced'.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 28, 2011)

You must be the first Buyer of Bijli 2....... Will wait for review...... 4K is too much for a zeb Cab


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree. Even discounting 500 bucks for SMPS, there are better options available for 3.5k.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 29, 2011)

What will Zabby do if Gamma is released with USB 3 support and more LED fan at the same current price......

Again if zabby want to win they need to come down in price.... And believe me it will sell like hot cake.....


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yup, thats true. Even at 3k this cabinet will be a very good choice till there is any other USB3 cabinet available for this price.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 29, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Sadly, in a country with so many review sources most of the guys circulate 1 media sample around.



It sounds really bad. I thought they generally send single sample to everyone. :/ (may be it depends on company)



saswat23 said:


> Yup, thats true. Even at 3k this cabinet will be a very good choice till there is any other USB3 cabinet available for this price.



Buying any cabby with 3.5'' 2XUSB3.0 @600/- extra is more profitable than these..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Still, for a 4k, I have certain expecations for this case, similar to Coolermaster 690- especially the material. I hope the grills isn't punched out tin foil with holes on it. I hope that HDD bay rack isn't the same scene as well. If those USB 3.0 cable are nothing more than rerouting cables, then there's no point. Might as well buy NZXT Gamma and one of those front floppy/DVD USB 3.0 bay- and if its good, I hope zebronics do not degrade the quality as soon as the sales pick up. I don't really trust/like plastic standoffs.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 17, 2011)

I've just received the case about 2 hours ago. Overall built quality is pretty good but there are somethings that shouldn't be ignored.
*i.imgur.com/WWC1f.jpg

The thumbscrew for the sidepanel is nothing but a plastic cap on a headless screwbit. The HDD tray feels like as if its made with some tinfoil sheet and I am pretty sure it will rust eventually, especially in Mumbai Humidity. The plastic HDD slides is very thin and weak. Also I am not really a fan of plastic PCIE hooks and its the same thing for this. The plastic thing in a way hooks at the back of the case. USB 3.0 is nothing more than a re-routing cable. I'll need to check if the rerouting works well the way it should. I found out who is the original manufacturer for this  no its not zebronics as I would suspect. This is a relabelled case. 

4k is a lot of money for this case. I would price it 2k if I was in their place. I would choose NZXT Gamma over this, but the case build quality is somewhat in par with Gamma, atleast it a pretty good paint job. Again, this is NOT a review. I just received it an hour ago. I haven't even taken the measurement of the case yet. So! There you go!


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like a poor CM clone.  And OMG, that's a hard drive bay!


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2011)

@ *The Sorcerer* - thanks for the quick preview and reading the issues with build quality I won't suggest this to anyone unless they reduce the price and improve the build quality rather than LED fan and some other showoffs - the old and original Bijli @ 1.1k was much better


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 18, 2011)

@ The Sorcerer,
thanks for the info. 
BTW who is the original maufacturer? Is it XCILO?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 18, 2011)

No no no. You'll have to wait for the review to know the rest of it.


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll buy this if the price comes down to near 1K.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> And OMG, that's a hard drive bay!



Seriously, that looks more like a steel plate to me than a hdd bay. :sick:


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> I'll buy this if the price comes down to near 1K.



those 4 LED fans will alone cost you 1k - ready to pay a little more for the cabinet itself


----------



## Revolution (Nov 19, 2011)

Then may be 2K ?.....


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorcy you need to telll the Zeb people that don't sell crap at high prices if they really want this thing to sell... Make the price 2k......


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ I agree with you guys - looking at the build quality 2k would be the most appropriate price


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2011)

cooler master 120mm led fans cost 250 rupees each and zebronics do not use fans of good quality. they barely have any airflow strength. 
best option is to get it from a dealer who would reduce the cost after removing all the case fans. So later you can add your own case fans which would be better and will have the colour of your choice.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep,I'm totally agree


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2011)

No matter who says what and irrespective of the company, as long as it sells they don't care. Sales guys just don't see things that way. If it sells, why stop selling? 

Unfortunately, that's how things work. Best thing to do is use such opportunities so that we, our members, members in other forums and people will know will stay one step ahead.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> No matter who says what and irrespective of the company, as long as it sells they don't care. Sales guys just don't see things that way. If it sells, why stop selling?
> 
> Unfortunately, that's how things work. Best thing to do is use such opportunities so that we, our members, members in other forums and people will know will stay one step ahead.



Who would buy this cabinet for 4K?? Specially when one can buy NZXT Gamma for 2K, people have their obvious choice.

Edit: oh, I forgot the part, when shop owner 'forces' the buyer to buy any particular cabinet.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 20, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Who would buy this cabinet for 4K?? Specially when one can buy NZXT Gamma for 2K, people have their obvious choice.
> .


May be for the looks and front USB-3 header. But still price should come around 2-2.5k to be competitive.



d6bmg said:


> Edit: oh, I forgot the part, when shop owner 'forces' the buyer to buy any particular cabinet.



Now thats true because not all dealers keep brands like NZXT. Mostly they stock brands like Zeb., frontech, iBall, intex, mercury, VIP, etc. So, these dealers will happily sell Bijli-2 as a great gaming cabinet.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nzxt gamma is way better than this @ half the price...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> May be for the looks and front USB-3 header. But still price should come around 2-2.5k to be competitive.



Front USB 3 doesn't matter much. CoolerMaster have 3.5'' 2x USB3.0 bay which sells @650/- Adding one of them with Gamma makes Gamma more than a very good cabinet @ (2+.7=2.7K). 

And many users who are interested in front USB3.0, using gamma like this.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> May be for the looks and front USB-3 header *re-routing cable*



fixed


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ what???

that sucks!! Not even usb 3.0 header??? :huh:


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 21, 2011)

@ The Sorcerer, 
i dont get you, can u explain me.

Oh! I get it now. 
BTW did you check the performance of USB-3 re-routing cable.
Howz it??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 29, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Who would buy this cabinet for 4K??


Never!!! Keep any budget infront of me this case should be avoided. Avoid avoid avoid. Way too many design flaws.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Is the review live?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 29, 2011)

oooh yes! She's up with skirts raised high!!!

Next case: Corsair 500R.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2011)

^ nice and detailed review. The street price of this cabby is Rs. 3250 without PSU


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Zebronics Bijli 2 Full Review: 
Hardware BBQ: Zebronics Bijli 2 (ZEB-3323 B) PC Chassis Review


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^ nice and detailed review. The street price of this cabby is Rs. 3250 without PSU


I'm getting this cheap vibe from it, best is to get NZXT Gamma and buy the Cooler master USB 3.0 front panel adapter(with header) from theitdepot: Theitdepot - Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter (RA-USB-303S-IN) @ 700/-, at less than 3k you have a better cabby than bijli cr@p.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ nice combo to make a USB 3.0 cabby but one can also consider getting NZXT source Elite 210 @ 3k


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all,

i bough this Zebonics Bijli2 @ 2300 rs in india (without SMPS) ...     

it is best best Cabby in 2.5K range..

it is awesome

advantage
1. 4 fans (led) are inbuild
2.  USB 3.0 is present on front...
3. Value for money @ < 2.5 k 
4. there is space between MOBO and back panel for cable mgm
5. HDD trays
6. meshed front with dust protecting filters


disadv

PCI slots are back are very very tough to break..
HDD tray is very very delicate. mainly the red plastic attachments to side of tray to hold HDD is very fragile....
it can broke you you dont know how to attach and detach HDD to that tray.


If you are buying Cooler master 310 (1850/-) , 311 (2000/-) , 311 plus (3100 :usb3.0 in front ), 370 (2400/-) , you must see Bijli 2 atleast one 

I did and Got all the advantages of this particular Cabinet in one...

Advantages in Cooler master 311 
1. front panel with mesh.
2. Good cable mgm (ample space between mobo and back panel )
3. Piano black finish in front
4. Opening for side fan
5. fan provided at back panel (included with cabby)
6. removable HDD CAGE
But it has No top/ bottom opening for fan  (only for smps/PSU it is available in bottom)

Advantages in Cooler master 311 plus 
1. all advantages of  311
2. Transperrent side  panel
3.  USB 3.0 in front of cabinet
4. removable HDD tray
But it has No top/ bottom opening for fan and no tool free meachanism

Advantages in Cooler master 371
1. front panel is fully mesh (but it can led to accumulate dust if not enough fans used)
2. side panel has 2 fans opening
3.  Fans opening on top and Bottom
4. only includes 1 fan at back of panel
5. front cd-rom/dvd-rom panels are re-attachable (even if you break front panel socket for CDrom/ dvdrom . you can attach it back.. 
6. tool free mechanism 
but its has no option for good cable management 



Now take this Points to note while buying PSu and Buy... hope it will helps you...

aslo all above advantages of above CM cabinets are Available In Bijli 2...



Buy this if you are not running after brands ....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

suyash_123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i bough this Zebonics Bijli2 @ 2300 rs in india (without SMPS) ...
> 
> ...



Congrats on your purchase.
But about the *bolded* part, you are wrong.
Zebronics Bijli2 is one of the worst choices if anyone is spending 2.5K on the cabinet.

At the present moment, 
NZXT Source 210 @2.4K
NZXT Gamma @2.3K
are two of the best choice.
Coolermaster Elite 310 @1.8K is another good choice under 2K.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Front USB 3 doesn't matter much. CoolerMaster have 3.5'' 2x USB3.0 bay which sells @650/- Adding one of them with Gamma makes Gamma more than a very good cabinet @ (2+.7=2.7K).
> 
> And many users who are interested in front USB3.0, using gamma like this.



that's a good suggestion. Include the price of 5.25inch to 3.25inch adaptor.

BTW, do anyone know where to buy this type of converter???


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

I never seen that anywhere at kolkata. Although you can always search.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2012)

suyash_123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i bough this Zebonics Bijli2 @ 2300 rs in india (without SMPS) ...
> 
> ...



Looking forward for some pics. BTW is there any side panel dust fliter provided? And the front USB3.0 is connected to motherboard's USB3.0 header or its re-routed from the rear USB3.0 ports?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2012)

*@saswat23,bijli2 is a waste of money since there are much better options available.*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/149895-zebronics-bijli-2-zeb-3323-b-pc-chassis-review.html


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

suyash_123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i bough this Zebonics Bijli2 @ 2300 rs in india (without SMPS) ...



Congrats  and at-least they have reduced the price a lot but the timing ain't good enough as there's better alternative available now.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 7, 2012)

Still Cabinet looks a bit cheap compared to Bitfenix / Coolermaster in same range. Anyway, congratz for new chassis.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

pricing below 2k mark si appropriate for Bijli 2 now IMO.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep.2K would be good.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> pricing below 2k mark si appropriate for Bijli 2 now IMO.



Still NZXT Source 210 is better than Bijli2 in terms of quality, reliability & building material.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ anytime but availability and only one fan provided for cooling ( price will get higher if one installs more 120mm fans ) - the four fans supplied with Bijli 2 alone makes it worth Rs. 800-1000 bucks and paying another 800-1000 bucks for the cabinet itself ain't a very bad deal IMO but zebronics should look into the cons the cabinet has.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Its price will surely go down.

even more


----------

